# Ceiling drywall seam cracked no backing



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

With access to the attic, you should be able to put a 4-6" wide strip of 1/2" plywood/osb under the insulation and directly on top of the drywall seam in question. Then, run screws into it through the drywall every foot or so on both sides of the seam to secure the seam. At this point, you can use paper tape bedded in joint compound to fix the issue for good. 

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I have a 2 story house. This is on the first floor. I can only cut out the drywall if I have to have backing.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Al11 said:


> I forgot to mention that I have a 2 story house. This is on the first floor. I can only cut out the drywall if I have to have backing.


 Same idea just cut a few hole and slide pieces of plywood up over the joint and then over the hole you cut. Save the cut out they will fit for the repairs.


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Isn't the plywood supposed to be nailed or screwed to the joist somehow?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Al11 said:


> 3 months after the remodeling of my house by handymen who did the drywall work, now I have couple issues. :sad:
> I had them remove a non-load bearing wall by the entry door. Then they installed new drywall on the the ceiling by the entry door. I now see one of the seams has cracked nearly all along its 8 ft length. I tried to repair it myself by thinking that I could just apply a mesh tape and use EZ setting compound to cover it. Upon examination, I see the old drywall which was supported by the non-load bearing wall (left side of the seam in the photo) has no backing on the right side of it since I can just push it in. Using a stud finder, I see it has no backing for over 20 inches from its edge. I have marked the location of the joists in the photo.
> My question is, do I have to remove the old drywall portion and make a backing for it and then reinstall the drywall OR can I just use the mesh tape and EZ setting compound with like 2 coats and another 2 coats of topping compound to fix it. lain:


Here's a cool drywall trick so you can add backing to stop a ceiling from cracking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Al11 said:


> Isn't the plywood supposed to be nailed or screwed to the joist somehow?


As long as you screw both sides of the drywall to the plywood it works fine.


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you so much. You solved the issue for me. Great video. I will also make sure to screw both drywalls.


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Here are the updates of my work. I finished the first coat using a red dot premix all purpose compound. I will then go over it with 2-3 coats of topping joint compound. Then texture and paint.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Al11 said:


> Thank you so much. You solved the issue for me. Great video. I will also make sure to screw both drywalls.





Al11 said:


> Here are the updates of my work. I finished the first coat using a red dot premix all purpose compound. I will then go over it with 2-3 coats of topping joint compound. Then texture and paint.


That's awesome man!








Is that an orange peel texture you're going to be matching on your ceiling?


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sir MixAlot said:


> That's awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That's a small knockdown texture.


----------

